# Thinking about moving to US for 1 year



## Angel81 (May 10, 2010)

Hi everyone

This is my first post on this website so go easy.

My husband and I have always talked about going to live either in US or Australia for a year but never got around to it. However, he works for a company that has an office in San Francisco that recently sponsored one of his colleagues to go and work there. He's pretty confident they would sponsor us to go to US too, but obviously it would be our request so we wouldn't expect expenses etc.

This is a great opportunity, but I've got a few questions about it. I'm a fully qualified accountant (CIMA) and AMCT, with 7 years experience in a finance role within a bank. How easy is it to get temporary accoutning jobs in San Fran? Would I need to do a conversion to US GAAP (I'm a management accountant rather than financial accountant)

Also, we're currently trying for a baby and having fertility treatment. I'm happy to put this on hold for a year but obviously accidents do happen. Given that we wouldn't go over to America for approx 3 months what would happen if I got pregnant before we want or while we were out there? Would medical insurance cover this?

We've got a good amount of savings, so can afford the relocation expenses ourselves, plus can afford to live if I don't get a job. I just think I would go out of my mind with boredom!

Thanks for all your help

Angela x


----------



## Bevdeforges (Nov 16, 2007)

If your husband' s employer transfers him over there, they will determine what sort of visa you go over on. The visa type determines whether or not you' ll be eligible to work while you' re there.

I' d also be very wary of going to the US any way other than having the employer paying your relocation/transfer costs as part of a standard expat or transfer package. Your ability to remain in the US depends on the visa, and if anything should go wrong while you' re over there, you' d want to have the company on the hook to transfer you back home again.

Medical insurance in the US is a nightmare. This is another of those things you need to have spelled out very plainly in your transfer or expat contract. Maternity coverage varies and sometimes you have to have been insured for a year or so before they' ll cover maternity benefits at all.

Assuming you' d be able to work in the US, being a qualified management accountant should be adequate for finding a job. There' s a qualification in the US called the CMA (Certified Management Accountant), but it' s not as widely recognized as the CPA. Many employers may be hesitant to take someone on who is only going to be around for a year, but you can always sign up with someone like Robert Half, the temp agency for accounting and finance staff - which would give you a nice inside look at accounting as she is done in the US.

Just a few ideas anyhow. I' m sure folks will be through here with much more.
Cheers,
Bev


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

An intercompany transfer for a year sounds unusual. An employee paying for relocation unless he is an intern sounds unusual. Either your husband's skill set is valuable enough for his employer to go through the visa process and provide him with an expat contract or something is up.
Where do you see the benefit professional and personal in a one year transfer? Aside from an interruption of your husband's tenure, moving expenses (which will occur even with a paid move - deposits, household basics, ...) and very likely US conditions such as plenty of overtime, aonly a few paid holidays and vacation days. I hope you are not planning to "discover the US" because your husband will not have the time to do so. Unless his employer supplies medical coverage including pre-existing conditions pre-natal care/delivery/baby well can get well into the five-figure range. As Bev mentioned - your ability to work will depend on your husband's visa and the pretty saturated job market. Have you looked into housing/utilities/cost of living? Do not forget reliable transportation.


----------



## Angel81 (May 10, 2010)

Thanks for replying so quickly

Just to elaborate a bit on my husbands job. He has a pretty senior role that could be done out of any office. He would in effect just be asking for a transfer to the US office in the same way that he could request a transfer to a different office in UK. We know this is possible as they did exactly the same for someone else in his office (and sorted the visa for them), however we wouldn't expect relocation expenses as he can carry on doing the job from London so it would be his choice

Can anyone give me an idea of the costs for moving to US. At the moment I would expect:
- 1 year flight with flexibility to change end date: £1800
- Deposit + first month rent for fully furnished flat: £2500 / $3750 (would expect most of this back at the end, and would have to pay this to move in London anyway)
- Basic household essentials: £1000 / $1500
- Lease car for 1 year: £2400 / $3600 (however, would save £2000 train fares so only £400 extra)
- other / contingency: £1000 / $1500

I've already been looking at the cost of living out there and am happy that we could afford it on only his salary (he makes a very good wage). 

We would have to check what I am covered for under his health insurance, and what would happen if I was to get pregnant but I don't mind using contraception again so accidents don't happen if necessary

We would be doing it to experience living in a different country rather than an opportunity to go travelling around the states, although his company has been pretty relaxed re unpaid leave in the past so we might take the opportunity at the beginning / end of the trip

Thanks again for your help, Angela


----------



## twostep (Apr 3, 2008)

Angel81 said:


> Thanks for replying so quickly
> 
> Just to elaborate a bit on my husbands job. He has a pretty senior role that could be done out of any office. He would in effect just be asking for a transfer to the US office in the same way that he could request a transfer to a different office in UK. We know this is possible as they did exactly the same for someone else in his office (and sorted the visa for them), however we wouldn't expect relocation expenses as he can carry on doing the job from London so it would be his choice
> 
> ...


Your numbers are off. 3750 fully and habitably furnished incl. utilities will get you a 1 BR in a nice neighborhood. 3600 car lease - you will need an initial deposit, have to consider mileage and turn-in penalty plus there is no 1 year lease. Lack of US credit history will come into play. Depending on visa you will have a very tight window (10 days) to enter/leave. Check into it asap to avoid unpleasant surprises.


----------



## Mateus (May 21, 2010)

Check Craigslist in San Fransisco and they should give you an idea how much things are.

Also, if you have your kid in America, it will automatically become a US citizen; something to consider if you want your child to have duel-citizenship.


----------

